# Fraser Aquarium



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

After numerous years absence from the hobby I have once again decided to delve into things again. I have given up the idea of selling my setup after my wife suggested we use my 230 g tank as a back drop to a bar for my man cave and that changed my mind.

In past years I used to purchase a lot of my livestock and supplies from Fraser Aquarium, because I lived in the area and they always gave me good deals on fish and parts and pieces. The two owners, a man and his wife, were both great people and very knowledgeable. I stopped in there a few months back and nothing appeared to have changed although I think there may have been an ownership change as I did not see either of them in the store and there were two young men working there.

Reading through these forums, I rarely see Fraser Aquarium mentioned anymore and I am just wondering what has happened to the store over the years. I know it is still open as I drove by it the other day but failed to stop.

Is it still the store it used to be? Do a lot of BCA members buy stuff there? Hell I even remember the days when Main Aquarium was around, now that place was jammed to the rafters with stuff.

Feedback welcome.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

I live relatively close and I've tried to go there initially, but frankly the service was so bad that I never go any more. They always looked at me like I was an intruder in their store, and the couple of times I did have a question I found them pretty unfriendly. Plus their tanks are crowded and don't look healthy at all, so I wouldn't buy fish there anyway.

There was a discussion about them on the forum a while back, and a few people mentioned that they could be really nice "once they know you". For me it's not the way I see customer service so I stopped going and I give my business to stores where I feel welcome. Just my experience and opinion.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

I get big discounts from them. Many people misunderstood them as once customer see the tank, they think negatively already. Thus the owner doesn't seems to happy by the reaction. Try to be nice to the owner and he'll give you a good service.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

King-eL said:


> I get big discounts from them. Many people misunderstood them as once customer see the tank, they think negatively already. Thus the owner doesn't seems to happy by the reaction. Try to be nice to the owner and he'll give you a good service.


wait... so they know the customers correctly notice the tanks are filthy and doesnt like that the customers dont like that, and has decided bad customer service is the best response?? if hes not happy by the reaction he should clean the tanks, im sure the fish are less happy than the customers and him combined and thats a lot of unhappiness.

im shocked that place can stay in business with that kind of attitude, what else is going on there revenue wise???

if their business is catering to fish hobbyists they could at least pretend to care about the livestock... thats my 2 cents.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Margaret and her husband sold the business many years ago to Ed. Ed can be misunderstood easily but I can usually swing a deal with him.

Respectfully,

Stuart


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

Their like if King Ed's and Petcetra had a baby. A family owned business run into the ground. King Ed's is great by the way.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Death's Sting said:


> Their like if King Ed's and Petcetra had a baby.


Ha ha this is hilarious. I totally agree. :bigsmile: :bigsmile:


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

crazy72 said:


> Ha ha this is hilarious. I totally agree. :bigsmile: :bigsmile:


Its only a matter of time before Fraser Aquarium turns into another XS Cargo.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

King-eL said:


> I get big discounts from them. Many people misunderstood them as once customer see the tank, they think negatively already. Thus the owner doesn't seems to happy by the reaction. Try to be nice to the owner and he'll give you a good service.


I totally agree with you Earl.

Stuart


----------



## Kei (May 4, 2010)

hahahah i love this fourm


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

Death's Sting said:


> Their like if King Ed's and Petcetra had a baby.


hahaha pretty much


----------



## Obsideon (Jun 9, 2010)

I used to go there a lot because that was the closest fish store to me, the fish dont look to be the greatest quality but I found the prices to be reasonable, especially the fish that are tagged with "For Sale". I do agree that customer service also not their strong point, most of the time I have to chase the guy around to get the fish for me and their reaction seems like I'm bothering him which is weird cuz I'm the one paying him?


----------



## Buddiechrist (Apr 21, 2010)

I used to go there lots as they would always have some SA catfish, but slowly the tanks got dirty and dirtier and I noticed some of the fish were not in good condition, but usually also they will have they few tanks with healthy fish cheaply priced.

Two months ago they had a ton of baby peacok bass I almost bought but they were all nipped up from the puffers in same tank.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

*Not Great*

I was in the big city of Vancouver one day 2 or 3 months ago and thought I would stop into Fraser aquarium and have a look at what they have. As I walked into the store there was a young man sitting at the sales counter listening to his Ipod or something. As I walked by I was waiting for him to say can I help you or something, not a smile a nod or anything so I continued to look around on my own and figured at some point someone would ask if I needed help, guess what it never happened, and yes I did notice the tanks were over crowded and not to clean. I left the store and will never deal there again and I deal with people that care about SERVICE and friendly to their customers.


----------



## beaux (Jan 18, 2011)

Me too! I live in Mississippi and will most likely never see these stores...unless i visit davefrombc some year lol. But ya got to love some well mannered disention! Great group o yanks arround here! LOL!


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

I think its a great store and I have been going there since the 70's(yes I'm old :bigsmile. The staff can be a little moody sometimes but if you treat them with respect and greet them, you will get the same back. I have never in all these years had a problem with the quality of their fish and I have seen them explain patiently to new fish keepers about not overstocking their tanks initially.

I would highly recommend to anyone who asks


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

I used to like going to this place when I was living in Vancouver few years back, but then I moved. Now I'm back in Vancouver, so I went there couple of months ago. I have to say my experience wasn't the best one. Couldn't find what I was looking for + tanks were pretty dirty and overfilled with not very healthy looking fish. I don't think I'll be going back anytime soon. That's too bad.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

its just wierd, most people go in see the tanks go out never go back, the ones that do are going back cuz they get 'great deals' (implies not a huge proffit) , while most customers arent even greeted and are made to feel unwelcome. how are they paying the bills?? i was once told my a worker at a different LFS they suspected this one to be a front for something and you almost get that feeling when your in there.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I live in the area so I used to pop by alot before BCA started to get such a nice variety of vendors. I have to agree with many of the comments and especially to the customer service aspect. They get better as they get to know you but of course that's not really the right thing to do. I liked going there cuz they tend to carry unique fish that other LFS won't carry cuz they won't sell. Anyways, that's my 2 cents. Prices aren't great for products but to be honest, there's only two LFS out there that are any good for prices. 

Also, this is definitely no front for anything....there are way better fronts than running a full on LFS. LOL.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

tony1928 said:


> I live in the area so I used to pop by alot before BCA started to get such a nice variety of vendors. I have to agree with many of the comments and especially to the customer service aspect. They get better as they get to know you but of course that's not really the right thing to do. I liked going there cuz they tend to carry unique fish that other LFS won't carry cuz they won't sell. Anyways, that's my 2 cents. Prices aren't great for products but to be honest, there's only two LFS out there that are any good for prices.
> 
> Also, this is definitely no front for anything....there are way better fronts than running a full on LFS. LOL.


id have to agree, hence the almost.


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

I have been there a few times. I live really close. I do agree that the customer service is not the greatest, but I can see how once you get to know the owner you can get better deals and possibly better service, but you really shouldn't have to try so hard. I can see how new customers may be turned off.

When I am there I do usually see at least 2 - 3 customers in there as well. So I assume they are getting business from their regulars who have come to know them and developed a relationship. I talked to the owner twice because I got a tank there and he seemed like a decent guy. I did have problems with one of the parts though and it was a hassle getting it replaced by them. So I don't get equipment there anymore. 

What turns me off is when I walk in and you can clearly tell they smoke in the backroom. Drives me out of the store. Also, anyone know if they breed dogs or dog sit too because I have seen several small dogs in the backroom on numerous occasions ???

Anyway, the store does have some good deals. Depends on what matters to you most I guess. Worth checking out at least once.


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

i go there from time to time as well.
Spent a decent amount of $$$ there, and yet they still fail to give me any sort of recognition when i walk in. Especially the son, im guessing hes the son. Straight up a cocky jerk thats just going to run his dads business down.

im pretty reluctant to ever buy anything else from them. I'd rather drive a bit further to King Ed. Where they actually know customer service!


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

Yeah, makes me wonder how they can afford the store with service like that.
maybe cover-up for something else?????


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

roadrunner said:


> Yeah, makes me wonder how they can afford the store with service like that.
> maybe cover-up for something else???????


hehehehe
you "almost" get that feeling while your in there dont you


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

I dont like it there . Alot of nice fish thou


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

i agree the 90% comment ( not friendly , and over crowded ) , but once you know them , or they know you! they still okie! i usually go there just purchase kingworm or some fish pellets only! some of the fish is okie! i usually like deal with the older one working there, i guess he is the boss, and the younger one, i had no comment for him at all! ... so cool / depend on his mood / he always sitting on the chair , i need looking where were him !! 
but over all the older one is better ! so everytime i go there i only deal with the older one only!


----------



## Maxxxboost (Jun 29, 2010)

I go there time to time and have no problems with the owner and the workers. You really have to know them or friend them before you see a big change in everything.

The owner is just old school and is running the business the way he knows how to, some may argue that his service should change, but if it works for him, then that is that. The reason why his store is still operating is because he is doing something right.

Furthermore, the owner really likes what he is doing and the way he talks about fish is not the same person that gives out crappy service.


----------



## Obsideon (Jun 9, 2010)

As I mentioned earlier in this thread, I used to frequent them quite often as they are the closest LFS to where I live and they sometimes have good sales on fish. Yeah the tanks are overcrowded but that just makes me want to save the poor fishies and put them in my own tank even more!... but just this last week I went there again... and I'm pretty sure this will be my last visit. The owner has absolutely ZERO customer service. He never said a peep to me from the moment I walked in, not even a simple head nod or a hello, he was just sitting at the front counter staring into space.
Here's the kicker; my dad wanted to get an Auto-feeder for his tanks cuz we're going to be out of town for about a month. It seemed like we had to force the answers out of him when we were asking him which kind of auto-feeders he carries, and when we asked him simple questions he never made eye-contact with us, he kept looking giving us the impression that we were either not good enough for him or that we're flat out just bothering him from whatever he was doing before, you mean doing ... uh, business? Anyway, every question was responded with 1 word answers and when we asked what the difference between the 2 models were his reply was "just get a feeder block" ... uhh.. wtf?... I was deciding whether to buy an $85 auto-feeder and he pretty much tells me to stop bugging him and just buy a $5 feeder block so I can get out of his hair? Ridiculous...


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

For what it's worth, I was just there at 6 pm last night and Edward(not sure if he is the owner or in charge) was there and we had a great chat.

Guess your exprience was different for whatever reason.

In any case, he has some decent discus(not Grade A but pretty nice) in for $75 if you like red discus as well as really cute what look like what parrot chiclids for $4.99 each


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

When I first started to go, I had to talk myself into it because my experiences were far from friendly. Now, I don't wait to have an excuse to go. I very much like them - they know their stuff and are very willing to share their knowledge. I picked up two of the most beautiful platinum angels there a couple of weeks ago. Take the time and get to know them - it's really worth it, I promise


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

I've never been to the store under discussion, so I can't comment on service or lack thereof. But for me, unhealthy stock and/or dirty tanks are a dealbreaker for me patronizing a LFS, for the same reason that I don't support pet stores that sell puppy or kitten mill animals. If you are making money off your livestock, there is no excuse for not taking care of them and being responsible. If I walk into a store and see dirty, overcrowded tanks with lots of sick fish, I will turn around and walk out, and likely say something to the management. 

This is why I like Fantasy Aquatic and Island Pets...when I've been in there, the tanks are always clean and the fish seem well cared for.


----------



## 604Myth (Apr 27, 2010)

I still make my way there when im in the area.
The owner, Edward, is quite informative in my opinion and is always kool with me.
I've never had a problem there.


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

I posted a thread of the same nature in the old forum.
Got the same mixed reviews too, I got the rude/uninterested customer service when I was there too.
The owner talked to me after I had to ask, but the younger guy seemed like a punk.
Giving me dirty looks, & acting as if he's better than me or jealous of something.
I was considering checking it out since it's been a while, but it seems they haven't changed of even attempted to change.
I'm happy that I have a few LFS in my area, so I don't need to go to this place.
I even drive up to IPU to avoid Fraser.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

i have a friend that goes there because when shes in the store she says it makes her feel as tho shes doing something wrong and thats exciting for some reason to her lol, even tho she agrees its disgustingly dirty and she also thinks something shady is going on in the back, she says that just adds to her experience lol


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I've only been there once when I was in the neighbourhood, but the two men who were there were friendly and helped me find the supplies I was looking for, including some interesting rocks. They had an API product I hadn't been able to find anywhere else, and it was on sale. I didn't look at the fish.


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

1st thing I did was cruise the tanks.
I was very disappointed, I heard there was a few monsters there so I had to see them. 
They were crammed into a 20G Long or however big that long the tank is, & the fish looked sick/injured, the water wasn't even clean for a fish on the mend.
@ that point I was looking for a fish to rescue.
Many of the fish were not label or had no prices, I asked about a fish that looked like a Midas/Rd is the kids say why?
Maybe he doesn't speak much english, but this was not a reply I was looking for. 
I guess he didn't like that I was interrupting his ipod time, he was jammin to the latest Canton pop.
Now I'm in the equipment isles, I'm scanning for things I might need or could be useful, I like to support the smaller LFS.
The owner is restocking or watching me(living up to stereotypes  I'm Asian BTW :bigsmile: ) he gives me an educated answer. Short but sweet.
No bigs good guy but a lil cautious, I don't blame him.

Its just the 1st impression the kid gave me really.
These are the types of guys that would get the beat down, or lock in a locker @ school.
I don't get the arrogance of this kid.
Oh yeah they were smoking in the back room, not surprised. 
It's an Asian thing. :bigsmile: 

Again I'm Asian & don't mind all the stereotypes.
None of that stuff gets to me @ all.
No reaction from me, no pleasure from the person using them. :lol:


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

Fraser sucks. all the corys there have fungus on there fins


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

pretty much, its like the whole store is an infected quarantine tank, maybe thats the reason they ask you "why?" when you seem interested in something.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

Mferko said:


> pretty much, its like the whole store is an infected quarantine tank, maybe thats the reason they ask you "why?" when you seem interested in something.


the people there too LOL


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

every time i go there they make me fell like a thief


----------



## CALC (May 13, 2010)

they are pretty cool guys ....well to me at least


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

Johnnyfishtanks said:


> every time i go there they make me fell like a thief


Hence watching me, & pretty much living up to the stereotype!!! :bigsmile:
That's some mad yellow on yellow crime! 
  (joke)


----------



## Kei (May 4, 2010)

okay whats the address, i been there once a LONG time ago. i want to go check this place out!


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

Kei said:


> okay whats the address, i been there once a LONG time ago. i want to go check this place out!


http://lmgtfy.com/?q=fraser+aquarium


----------



## darb (Apr 21, 2010)

Personally I am a low maintenance kinda person and don't need someone hovering over me, I kind of find it kind of annoying and avoid such places. Needless to say I don't mind places like Fraser Aquarium or KE and get along well with staff/owners well at both places. Matter of fact I get discounts at both places and get to go in and see the secret backroom stock also ....

Stock could often be better, but as far as I am concerned any stock from any fish store needs to be quarantined anyways, otherwise you are just gambling with the rest of your existing stock and tank.

To each their own, but I am willing to bet that there would be a lineup up most of the people in this thread if they found out that they could get a deal here or find something that was hard to come by.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

i knew something fishy was going on in the back


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

Mferko said:


> i knew something fishy was going on in the back


haha..it's their "fishcave"...they are secretly superheroes kinda like Batman and Robin..lol


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

IMO if they have to hide fish, that's shady.
Is there a reason?
ie: sick or diseased, maybe just received from shipment probably weak from the move & in their QT tanks.

The store is there to sell fish, what do they get out of hording them?
Wouldn't you want to showcase special/unique fish to have people spread the word?
The reason I went back was cause I heard of a "special" fish for sale. Monsters not seen too often.

I get private stock or some from their own tanks, but...

Again the experience I had as a kid from the old Fraser was not the same I experienced last time.
I wish they would change the name, shame they have to ruin the name many of us grew up to know.


----------



## darb (Apr 21, 2010)

`GhostDogg´ said:


> IMO if they have to hide fish, that's shady.
> Is there a reason?
> ie: sick or diseased, maybe just received from shipment probably weak from the move & in their QT tanks.
> 
> The store is there to sell fish, what do they get out of hording them?


It is just his back room where he QTs/treats his new fish (and allegedly smokes, which I have never witnessed and if I had to guess the smoke smell is probably just a result of smoking out the back door and the smoke drifting inside). Remember that one shouldn't assume it makes an ......

But on another note, fish sellers actually do hide stock sell it to "select" clientele, Oliver Lucanas does at least and I am sure that there are others.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

does seem shady, are they hiding them cuz theyre illegal to sell?


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

i might add why not showcase fish even if you will only sell them to select clientelle? ie Charles obviously values the lives of the rays he imports and wont sell them to just anybody which in my opinion is admirable, but he doesnt hide them and blurr all the pictures except for those select people..


----------



## darb (Apr 21, 2010)

Mferko said:


> i might add why not showcase fish even if you will only sell them to select clientelle? ie Charles obviously values the lives of the rays he imports and wont sell them to just anybody which in my opinion is admirable, but he doesnt hide them and blurr all the pictures except for those select people..


*Don't know, don't care, this isn't about Charles, this isn't about Fraser Aquarium any more.

Take a pill !*


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

darb said:


> *Don't know, don't care, this isn't about Charles, this isn't about Fraser Aquarium any more.
> 
> Take a pill !*


then whats it about?

i need to take a pill? i just think its odd.. im not bolding my text or anything or boasting about going in there

look at Aprils too, door to backroom is open, and in it is tanks full of beautiful not for sale discus


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

Fraser sucks and should take a pill. this is the only forum were you have to watch what you say. witch if you have a problem with a place you should be able to say . Fraser aquarium is not a sponsor so you should be able to say what ever you want dont like it to bad .
just my to cents
what happened to this forum anyways it used to be something i would love to be on . not so much anymore has very change alot


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

I don't think anyone needs to chill, I don't get any feeling that anyone is taking this too far.
Most of our assumptions about the back room IMO is more of a joke than an insult.
There will always be people who like or hate a place, you can't get away from haters.
I don't hate Fraser's new owner, I just didn't like the way I was treated when I went there.

I used to go there all the time when I was a kid, most of my fathers collection came from Fraser & Main.
This is what got me hooked in this hobby.

My point is, how does this "inspire" the new generation when a few of us have been treated poorly.
If you have love/passion for something it shows, I don't get that feeling from these guys.
I feel it's more of just a business to them.
(Again my opinion not preaching anyone to agree with me.)
ie:
When I go to IPU,Charles,Aprils,Rogers,etc.
Even though they're busy as hell, they find time to talk fish(& dogs too). 
You know these people are passionate about our hobby.
Good things happen when your spread the love. 

@ Johnnyfishtanks
I agree they do need to chill a bit,or hop off the high horse. :bigsmile: 

Coming from a former"post whore"...
I've took a break from BCA, work & life was just too busy for me, I don't really see a big change.
Other than a bunch of new members, there's still quite a few regulars that still frequent this forum.
Maybe I need to catch up a lil bit before I can make my judgment.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I really haven't noticed a change myself "since the forum crash". If you feel that way, post positive contributing ways to improve this culture in the respective thread, otherwise post it as a problem you are encountering.

Let's stay on topic here.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

My back room is empty now. Too cold ,not insulated. Bit of waste of heat when tanks have to be kept at 86. But I do have my personal fish at the shop as no fish at home.
Trouble with that is I do get people trying to convince me I don't need "that" fish.
I'm mainly growing babies for now. 
The only trouble with posting negatives about stores is they can bring lawsuits against forum owners. It should be first hand experience and stated only in facts .feedback type post.
I'm sure all stores have good and bad about them or personality conflicts.
Only thing I can say is I'm sure most stores became fish stores as they are or were hobbyists. Maybe some do it better than others but it's a tough business and all stores need supporting or we will be down to box stores or basement sellers. 
But. Theres a store or combination of stores for everyone.


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

If I get out of line let me know through PM.

I know whatever experience I've had with Fraser will most most likely not deter anyone from going there.
They seem to be doing fine, I don't know how long they've been running(since new owner) but I do know it's been over a year.
I heard the stories of them being rude, but still made my way there. Will I go back, maybe if I'm in the area.
I have enough LFS in my area(most of them our sponsors) to keep me busy, & then there's also our sponsors who I like to support too.

Word of mouth goes a long way, benefit of the doubt also works the same way.
So I encourage everyone to check out Fraser & come back here to voice your own opinion.

Constructive criticism is a good thing as long as we don't get out of line.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

i dont hate anyone and dont mean to deter anyone from going there, if you havent gone you should definitely go and feel free to post here what you honestly think


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Well I went once an d asked a question about their giant guppies. They didn't answer and walked away. That was a bout a year ago or so. Maybe they are defensive or w.h.y. No idea. Or bad people skills?


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

April's Aquarium store rocks


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

I stopped by there on the way home from picking up LBW's at Charles. Had a nice 10 min chat with the owner, very friendly guy, to me at least. Found out he has actually been working there on and off since 1980 and we had a great discussion about the 'good old days' when you could buy brine shrimp and the fish store tours were simple, with Main Aquarium and Fraser Aquarium a few blocks apart. Now the tour is a lot of driving, from April's. to Fraser to IPU/Burnaby


----------



## Kei (May 4, 2010)

HAHAH i once did the GVRD fish tour. ( all the way to aldergove.)
i went to ever single fish store in 2 days expect 2 i think.
ohh it was fun! and a lot of gas!


----------



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

I haven't gone there in a while but my last visit was horrid. I don't know how they pay thier bills. Fraser Awquarium could hAve been as popular as king eds but with the poor service, it is set to go down like petcetera. 

Anyone feed the need to give the owners a lecture on thier business practice?


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

josephl said:


> I stopped by there on the way home from picking up LBW's at Charles. Had a nice 10 min chat with the owner, very friendly guy, to me at least. Found out he has actually been working there on and off since 1980 and we had a great discussion about the 'good old days' when you could buy brine shrimp and the fish store tours were simple, with Main Aquarium and Fraser Aquarium a few blocks apart. Now the tour is a lot of driving, from April's. to Fraser to IPU/Burnaby


Since the 1980's eh???
I was probably too young to recognize him back then.
This is around the time I used to go there.
I don't have a problem with the owner, I just don't like the younger guy.
To the people who choose to go, stay away from the young guy.(He looks about 20 something).


----------

